# Pax told me she was late because of the surge.



## Mole

So it was surging a modest 1.5 and I pick up this woman she goes into a instant rage saying how she is going to be late to work because of the surge. I ask her was it because no vehicles were available and her reply was no I was waiting for the surge to end and now I'm late. I ask so you could of just pay the small surcharge and you would of been on time? The conversation ended.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

getting a super cheap Uber ride isnt enough for them.


----------



## CvilleUber

I'm surprised she didn't order a pool, then complain again that all these pickups and dropoffs are going to make her late


----------



## Mole

CvilleUber said:


> I'm surprised she didn't order a pool, then complain again that all these pickups and dropoffs are going to make her late


We do not have pool in Sonoma county for now anyways.


----------



## senorCRV

She could save money using UberWALK


----------



## kdyrpr

Surge is a joke now in this area. The only time it seems to last is when the bars close. During the day PAX wait it out. Rarely goes above 2.5 and nobody requests. I practically don't even pay attention to it anymore. About the only time I get one is when I drop off and then am sitting in the middle of it.


----------



## Cableguynoe

kdyrpr said:


> Surge is a joke now in this area. The only time it seems to last is when the bars close. During the day PAX wait it out. Rarely goes above 2.5 and nobody requests. I practically don't even pay attention to it anymore. About the only time I get one is when I drop off and then am sitting in the middle of it.


Same in my area. Unless there's some kind of event, bars closing is only surge I get.


----------



## OGT

senorCRV said:


> She could save money using UberWALK


Hmmm is that where you're scared to walk alone and you can request someone to walk with You? Can I wear a tip jar around my neck if I do uberwalk? And I'm going to carry bottles of water and gum in my pocket so I can be uberwalk VIP


----------



## stephan

Mole said:


> So it was surging a modest 1.5 and I pick up this woman she goes into a instant rage saying how she is going to be late to work because of the surge. I ask her was it because no vehicles were available and her reply was no I was waiting for the surge to end and now I'm late. I ask so you could of just pay the small surcharge and you would of been on time? The conversation ended.


This pax doesn't want to pay for a fair ride, with 2.3x for uberx = taxis and cabs, I would tell her this, you must pay with the surge, without surge there is no benifits. When the surge end i go offline , you must find real job , do uber only if fares are reasonable, We do same or better job than taxis or cabbies ,end discussion.


----------



## JayAre

senorCRV said:


> She could save money using UberWALK


Lots of people would use UberWalk when it's available in their market, she would still complain because of the booking fee and surge pricing that made her ÜberLate.


----------



## nickd8775

I once had someone complain that there were no drivers available except when there was a surge


----------



## peteyvavs

There are reports that when the terrorist attack occurred in the UK this past week Uber had the audacity to surging prices in the middle of this event. Uber is putting itself out of business, it is beyond unethical.


----------



## tohunt4me

OGT said:


> Hmmm is that where you're scared to walk alone and you can request someone to walk with You? Can I wear a tip jar around my neck if I do uberwalk? And I'm going to carry bottles of water and gum in my pocket so I can be uberwalk VIP


No.
An uber driver shows up and gives you his shoes.
For 20cents a mile.
Uber takes 25%.
So the shoes are worn out and abused before they are paid off 
You get rated on the shoes also.


----------



## Jagent

senorCRV said:


> She could save money using UberWALK


The Walkshare walker has to carry the pax on his shoulders. WalkPool, they all stack up, like the Wallendas. Be wary of pukers.


----------



## Cableguynoe

peteyvavs said:


> There are reports that when the terrorist attack occurred in the UK this past week Uber had the audacity to surging prices in the middle of this event. Uber is putting itself out of business, it is beyond unethical.


Don't listen to those reports. . 
First, if I'm trying to use Uber in an emergency situation, I'm not going to care about surge or try to wait it out. Money doesn't matter in that moment. 
Second, at what point should Uber turn off surging?
When reports first come out that someone was stabbed? it's still not confirmed it was a terrorist attack. Should they turn off surging because someone was stabbed? 
How long before they confirm it was a terrorist attack? 
By then everyone that needs to use an Uber has already used an Uber.


----------



## peteyvavs

Poor marketing skills on the part of Uber is apparently the norm. Uber has a well-documented history of exploiting incidents that are at the very least unethical. 
Uber would be better to just charge a reasonable rate that would encourage drivers to be available when needed and also keep drivers. As of right now, I know of at least 40 ex-drivers who quit because of the low rates and bogus surges that alienate passengers. Passengers hate the surges and feel like they are being ripped off, many of these passengers quit using Uber as well.


----------



## hulksmash

peteyvavs said:


> Poor marketing skills on the part of Uber is apparently the norm. Uber has a well-documented history of exploiting incidents that are at the very least unethical.
> Uber would be better to just charge a reasonable rate that would encourage drivers to be available when needed and also keep drivers. As of right now, I know of at least 40 ex-drivers who quit because of the low rates and bogus surges that alienate passengers. Passengers hate the surges and feel like they are being ripped off, many of these passengers quit using Uber as well.


If base rates were double what they are, it would still be cheaper than a taxi and pax wouldn't feel ripped off. But because they've been accustomed to absurdly low rates, they feel ripped off when they get charged what should've been a fair amount to begin with.

With that said who complains about a 2.1x during a terror attack? That seems pretty reasonable....even though those rates should be 4-5x to compensate for drivers troubles and their own risk. They forget we aren't Uber's employees and can't be made to work for base rates during high demand events. Other resources go up in price during shortages or emergency situations, why can't Uber?


----------



## Cableguynoe

hulksmash said:


> ...even though those rates should be 4-5x to compensate for drivers troubles and their own risk. They forget we aren't Uber's employees and can't be made to work for base rates during high demand events. Other resources go up in price during shortages or emergency situations, why can't Uber?


Great point. I'm sure many drivers got the hell out of that area, not knowing if the attacks were over.

The ones who stayed, whether it was to cash on on everyone wanting a ride, or because they wanted to be help those needing rides, either way should be compensated well for putting themselves at risk.


----------



## peteyvavs

Compensated well, how about being a decent human being and helping your fellow man because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Cableguynoe

peteyvavs said:


> Compensated well, how about being a decent human being and helping your fellow man because it's the right thing to do.


So you're saying a driver should not accept a surge ping in an emergency situation because it would be taking advantage?
That person wants out of the area regardless of the cost. 
What do you think driver should do in this situation?


----------



## Whothought

peteyvavs said:


> Compensated well, how about being a decent human being and helping your fellow man because it's the right thing to do.


It's called capitalism.


----------



## Nomad

peteyvavs said:


> ...how about being a decent human being and helping your fellow man because it's the right thing to do.


I think I'm going to put this on my tip sign...

and my panhandling sign


----------



## nickd8775

Uber always refunds surge fares during an unexpected emergency. So as a driver, don't feel guilty about the surge. Uber pays it to you directly, the rider gets refunded. Even for something like a train derailment that shuts down service but no one dies, they still refund the surge prices.


----------



## peteyvavs

It's Uber that should turn off the surge system in the event of an emergency. Uber will only alienate a passenger if they think they are being exploited in a situation like the one in the UK.
Unfortunately, it's the drivers who feel the anger from passengers when they feel like they are being gouged. Uber should just get rid of surging and just charge a fair and reasonable price. 
The current model Uber is using has hurt the company, setting the rates so low that drivers don't want to drive are hurting Uber more than helping it.



nickd8775 said:


> Uber always refunds surge fares during an unexpected emergency. So as a driver, don't feel guilty about the surge. Uber pays it to you directly, the rider gets refunded. Even for something like a train derailment that shuts down service but no one dies, they still refund the surge prices.


It doesn't matter if Uber gives a refund or not, the act itself leaves a passenger question whether to use Uber in the future.



Nomad said:


> I think I'm going to put this on my tip sign...
> 
> and my panhandling sign


You'll make more money panhandling than you'll make driving for Uber, and less wear and tear on your car.


----------



## Cableguynoe

peteyvavs said:


> It doesn't matter if Uber gives a refund or not, the act itself leaves a passenger question whether to use Uber in the future.
> 
> .


They will. Dont worry about that. They're too cheap to find another type of transportation.

Surge happens automatically. Is Uber supposed to have a team watching world events? 
When it's first reported that a car ran people down, do they turn off surging then? Or wait 2 hours until they confirm it is in fact a terrorist attack and not just a drunk driver?
What if it was a drunk driver? No surge in the whole city because of a drunk?


----------



## TheRealGnash

They need to market Uber Ambulance. $6.50 flat to the nearest medical facility. And of course, no need to tip.


----------



## LAXGUY

Mole said:


> So it was surging a modest 1.5 and I pick up this woman she goes into a instant rage saying how she is going to be late to work because of the surge. I ask her was it because no vehicles were available and her reply was no I was waiting for the surge to end and now I'm late. I ask so you could of just pay the small surcharge and you would of been on time? The conversation ended.


I wonder if uber set rates at 1 cent and surge was at 50X if she would still be complaining...?


----------



## Jt76542

senorCRV said:


> She could save money using UberWALK


Bahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Mole said:


> So it was surging a modest 1.5 and I pick up this woman she goes into a instant rage saying how she is going to be late to work because of the surge. I ask her was it because no vehicles were available and her reply was no I was waiting for the surge to end and now I'm late. I ask so you could of just pay the small surcharge and you would of been on time? The conversation ended.


I've had 2 pax tell me that when they had a plane to catch and it was pouring rain. Then want me to speed in the rain.

I always hope they miss the plane. Worth the 1 star.



nickd8775 said:


> I once had someone complain that there were no drivers available except when there was a surge


"I once had someone complain that there were no drivers available except when the price was set at a level that paid the drivers more than a pittance."

Fixed it.


----------



## StephenT

hulksmash said:


> If base rates were double what they are, it would still be cheaper than a taxi and pax wouldn't feel ripped off. But because they've been accustomed to absurdly low rates, they feel ripped off when they get charged what should've been a fair amount to begin with.
> 
> With that said who complains about a 2.1x during a terror attack? That seems pretty reasonable....even though those rates should be 4-5x to compensate for drivers troubles and their own risk. They forget we aren't Uber's employees and can't be made to work for base rates during high demand events. Other resources go up in price during shortages or emergency situations, why can't Uber?


Amen to the rates. $2 /mile is where uber was not too long ago (in this market) and still grew ridership.
Current rates are tooo low. Switch to $2.25 /mi and instead of surge multiplier add a $5 fee during high demand.


----------



## Bpr2

TheRealGnash said:


> They need to market Uber Ambulance. $6.50 flat to the nearest medical facility. And of course, no need to tip.


Had a rather pregnant pax yesterday breathing hard and sweating. She had me take her to an er. No clean up fee.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Bpr2 said:


> Had a rather pregnant pax yesterday breathing hard and sweating. She had me take her to an er. No clean up fee.


The ultimate slap in the face no tip needed moment would be if an UBER driver delivered a baby. 
Maybe it's already happened.

No need to tip!


----------



## Bpr2

Cableguynoe said:


> The ultimate slap in the face no tip needed moment would be if an UBER driver delivered a baby.
> Maybe it's already happened.
> 
> No need to tip!


https://www.google.com/amp/nypost.c...ps-deliver-a-baby-while-stuck-in-traffic/amp/


----------



## LA_Native

Mole said:


> So it was surging a modest 1.5 and I pick up this woman she goes into a instant rage saying how she is going to be late to work because of the surge. I ask her was it because no vehicles were available and her reply was no I was waiting for the surge to end and now I'm late. I ask so you could of just pay the small surcharge and you would of been on time? The conversation ended.


1.5 for the driver, but Uber probably had it 2.5 for the pax


----------



## Mole

LA_Native said:


> 1.5 for the driver, but Uber probably had it 2.5 for the pax


Maybe.


----------



## Delilah5

She too cheap to buy a car and drive herself. Then cheaper for not paying surge to get to work on time. LMAO



LA_Native said:


> 1.5 for the driver, but Uber probably had it 2.5 for the pax


Does that change now with the detailed fare on trips, or still shows up in their service fee section??


----------



## ganerbangla

senorCRV said:


> She could save money using UberWALK


Very funny


----------



## freddieman

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> An uber driver shows up and gives you his shoes.
> For 20cents a mile.
> Uber takes 25%.
> So the shoes are worn out and abused before they are paid off
> You get rated on the shoes also.


Sounds about right.


----------

